# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Gruis in galblaas

## Gast: Sabine

[FONT=Arial]

Door aanhoudende misselijkheid en koliekaanvallen heb ik vandaag een echografie laten uitvoeren. Diagnose : Gruis in galblaas. Kan iemand mij hierover meer informatie geven? Wat kan hieraan gedaan worden?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp&#33;

Groetjes,

Sabine

----------


## Erika

Hoi, ik heb hetzelfde gehad en maakte ook af en toe kleine galstenen aan. Het enige wat er aangedaan kan worden is het laten verwijderen van de galblaas. Ik twijfelde eerst ook heel erg, want soms bleven de klachten wel weken lang weg. En om nu zomaar te laten snijden&#33; Maar ik ben voor een second opinion bij een internist geweest en die adviseerde me dringend om de galblaas toch weg te laten halen. Hij legde me uit, dat het iets is wat in elk geval nooit meer over gaat en waar je gegarandeerd (weer) last van gaat krijgen. Hij zei als je daar op wacht kun je intussen allerlei complicatie&#39;s krijgen, zoals ontstekingen. Als je op zo&#39;n moment alsnog de galblaas laat verwijderen is het veel moeilijker en heb je veel meer kans op complicatie&#39;s. Hij zei tegen me: "nu ben je nog hartstikke gezond en is die operatie een fluitje van een cent, als je wacht tot je nog meer problemen krijgt, en die krijg je gagarandeerd, wordt de operatie veel zwaarder." Als ik jou was zou ik ook eens zo&#39;n gesprek aanvragen. Mijn galblaas is afgelopen september verwijderd en nu heb ik ook nauwelijks last meer van misselijkheid, wat ik al jaren had en waarvan ik onderhand dacht dat het psychisch was. Veel sterkte, want die pijn is verschrikkelijk van die aanvallen. (overigens kun je die pijn goed onderdrukken met diclofenac zetpillen) groetjes Erika

----------


## sabine

Hallo Erika,

Alvast bedankt voor je reactie. Ondertussen ben ik ook bij een internist geweest en hij spreekt er eveneens over om mijn galblaas te verwijderen. Eerst gaan ze nog onderzoeken doen om te kijken of ik geen poliepen in de darmen heb (zelfde ziektesymptomen), gastroscopei (maag) en of ik bniet geplaagd zit met Endometriose.

Kanje me laten weten of het een pijnlijke ingreep is? Volgens de dokter zou ik 2 weken buiten strijd zijn, wat me vrij lang lijkt&#33;

Groetjes,

Sabine

----------


## Erika

Hoi Sabine,
Je mag me alles vragen hoor, waarschijnlijk gebeurd het met een kijkoperatie en dan heb je maar een paar kleine sneetjes. Volgens mij valt dat wel mee. Ik kan daar niet helemaal over meepraten omdat ik een &#39;conventionele operatie&#39; heb gehad. Ik had namelijk al eens eerder een buikoperatie gehad en dat litteken liep precies dwars door de plek waar ze nu ook moesten wezen en waarschijnlijk zouden ze met die buisjes voor de kijkoperatie niet door dat oude litteken komen. Dat viel dus wel even tegen. Ik had nu een wond van 20 cm. met 19 van die leuke nietjes erin. (echt geen gezicht&#33;) De eerste dagen had ik wel wat pijn, maar ook goede pijnstillers, maar ik kon al heel snel weer van alles. Ik ben op maandagmiddag geopereerd en op donderdag morgen mocht ik weer naar huis, dat was erg snel volgens de verpleegsters. Een kijkoperatie moet veel sneller gaan. Meer informatie over de operatie zelf kun je vinden op www.operatieinfo.nl
Sterkte met van alles, als je nog vragen hebt hoor ik het wel. groetjes Erika

----------


## Erika

Hoi Sabine,
Je mag me alles vragen hoor, waarschijnlijk gebeurd het met een kijkoperatie en dan heb je maar een paar kleine sneetjes. Volgens mij valt dat wel mee. Ik kan daar niet helemaal over meepraten omdat ik een &#39;conventionele operatie&#39; heb gehad. Ik had namelijk al eens eerder een buikoperatie gehad en dat litteken liep precies dwars door de plek waar ze nu ook moesten wezen en waarschijnlijk zouden ze met die buisjes voor de kijkoperatie niet door dat oude litteken komen. Dat viel dus wel even tegen. Ik had nu een wond van 20 cm. met 19 van die leuke nietjes erin. (echt geen gezicht&#33;) De eerste dagen had ik wel wat pijn, maar ook goede pijnstillers, maar ik kon al heel snel weer van alles. Ik ben op maandagmiddag geopereerd en op donderdag morgen mocht ik weer naar huis, dat was erg snel volgens de verpleegsters. Een kijkoperatie moet veel sneller gaan. Meer informatie over de operatie zelf kun je vinden op www.operatieinfo.nl
Sterkte met van alles, als je nog vragen hebt hoor ik het wel. groetjes Erika

----------


## Erika

Oeps sorry, dat is twee keer, problemen met mijn computer&#33; Erika

----------


## Little*Princess

Ik ben een 21-jarige jonge meid en heb al verscheidene keren verschrikkelijke pijn gehad in m&#39;n rug en rond m&#39;n maagstreek&#33; Het voorbije weekend zowel zaterdag als zondag heb&#39;k afgezien, gejankt vd pijn&#33; Ben dan nog ma eens na spoed gegaan...vandaag echografie late doen...Blijkt da&#39;k gruis heb in m&#39;n galblaas&#33; net geen steentjes & toch zo&#39;n onverdraagbare pijn&#33; Ik krijg nu medicatie en moet achter 3maande trug op controle&#33; 
Nu zou ik wille wete of je echt zonder je galblaas kunt ja of nee???? want de specialist sprak al over het verwijdere vd galblaas met kijk operatie of zoiets....ik snap niet hoe&#39;k eraan kom&#33; tzit niet in de familie (alhoewel darmprobleme aan vaderskant) en ben nog ma 21&#33;
Als&#39;k iedere dag zo met zulke pijn moet rondlope, wordt ik echt wel gek&#33; voel me er nu al zo slecht door&#33;
xxx

----------


## kittykat939

hoi,

Ik heb ook last van mijn galbaas.
en heb meestal 's nachts idd ook aanvallen
die behoorlijk pijnlijk zijn nou ben ik naar de arts gegaan
en een echo laten maken en bloed laten prikken en daar
kwam uit dat er iets miniscuul iets zit maar het is ook 2,5 maand
geleden dat mijn aanval was tot van de week en nu heb ik dus
ook last van een soort druk op mijn borst dus de dokter weer
gebeld die natuurlijk chagerijnig want volgens mij had ie zonnesteek
opgelopen was natuurlijk ook wel erg warm vandaag maar hij begon
meteen van eruit laten halen die handel en dat vond ik dus wel erg
drastisch tot ik de reacties hier heb gelezen en eigenlijk heeft bijna
iedereen ze eruit laten halen nou wil ik echt heel graag weten hoe zo'n
kijkoperatie in zijn werk gaat hoe lang lig je in het ziekenhuis doet het veel
pijn enz. ik ben nog nooit opgenomen geweest en ben er ook echt
heel bang voor. voornamelijk voor naalden en dat soort gebeuren. ( ze moesten me met 3 zusters beethouden om bloed te kunnen prikken).

wie kan me hier mee helpen?

heeel veel dank 
 :EEK!:  jessica  :EEK!:

----------


## Gast Luckas

Gruis In Galblaas Los Je 100% Op Met 1 A 3 Flessen Resium
Dit Is Een Kruidendecoct Van Oa Natures Plus Die Alle Gruis Oplost
En Roodbruin Doet Uitwateren Sukses En Eet Minder Suiker.

----------


## b.knaap

ik heb namelijk ook veel gruis in mijn galblaas en die moet er uit gehaald worden is dat dan echt noodzakelijk.





> [font=Arial]
> 
> Door aanhoudende misselijkheid en koliekaanvallen heb ik vandaag een echografie laten uitvoeren. Diagnose : Gruis in galblaas. Kan iemand mij hierover meer informatie geven? Wat kan hieraan gedaan worden?
> 
> Alvast bedankt voor jullie hulp!
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sabine

----------


## [email protected]

> Gruis In Galblaas Los Je 100% Op Met 1 A 3 Flessen Resium
> Dit Is Een Kruidendecoct Van Oa Natures Plus Die Alle Gruis Oplost
> En Roodbruin Doet Uitwateren Sukses En Eet Minder Suiker.


888

----------


## roloesje

De berichten over dit onderwerp zijn al behoorlijk oud, dus ik begin maar even opnieuw.
Bij mij is d.m.v. een echo iets gruis vastgesteld in de galblaas. De klachten waren: een paar keer een aanval waar ik van wakker werd, altijd 's nachts dus. Niet zozeer erge pijn, maar meer een drukkend gevoel, alsof je bh veel te strak zit. De eerste keer erg eng, want bij druk op de borst denk je gelijk aan je hart, maar de laatste keer zat de druk meer in m'n rug, tussen schouderbladen, dan aan de voorkant. Het was wel precies elke keer nadat ik vet had gegeten, wat ik normaal gesproken niet doe (dieet)
Er is voor de zekerheid ook een hartfilmpje gemaakt en daaruit bleek dat m'n hart wat te weinig zuurstof krijgt. Volgende maand naar de cardioloog.
Waarschijnlijk heeft het niets met elkaar te maken, maar misschien herkent iemand de klachten?

----------


## Murielle

Ursochol kan galstenen die uit cholesterol bestaan oplossen, zo ook sludge en wellicht gruis. Zie voor alle info mijn website: http://galstenen.jouwweb.nl/

----------


## Karin63

Een collega heeft sinds kort galstenen. Binnenkort wordt zij geopereerd. Maar net las ik dat het operatief verwijderen van de galblaas tot ernstige gezondheidsproblemen kan leiden. Hier is de conclusie van het artikel:

Conclusie

Geen van de bovengenoemde procedures richt zich op de oorzaak van galstenen. In feite dragen ze bij aan het verder verstoren van het spijsverterings- en eliminatieproces in het lichaam. De korte termijn opluchting die een patiënt kan ervaren nadat de galblaas is verwijderd, kan de patiënt misleiden erin te geloven dat hij/zij genezen is. In werkelijkheid echter kan de bestaande of zelfs verergerde beschadiging van de juiste galafscheiding door de lever leiden tot het ontstaan van veel ernstiger gezondheidsproblemen dan alleen maar galblaasziekte.

Het hoofdstuk Lever en galblaasreiniging beschrijft een eenvoudige procedure die pijnloos, en veilig en effectief niet alleen de paar galstenen in de galblaas of hoofdgalbuizen verwijdert, maar ook (en veel belangrijker) de honderden en duizenden galstenen in de lever. Het is verschrikkelijk ongelukkig dat miljoenen mensen onnodig hun galblaas hebben laten verwijderen of hun leven hebben verloren door lever- en galblaasziekte. Gelukkig is er een eenvoudige, risicovrije, goedkope aanpak voor iedereen beschikbaar om op natuurlijke wijze hun lever- en galblaas gezondheid te herstellen en ziekten in de toekomst te voorkomen.

Bron: http://www.powerdetox.nl/Default.asp...language=nl-NL

----------


## Murielle

Zo'n detox-kuur zal wellicht helpen, die mogelijkheid heb ik ook bekeken om van mijn galstenen af te komen. Het probleem was voor mij dat dit systeem heel duur is, regelmatig herhaald moet worden en m.i. nogal lastig uit te voeren. Ursochol is gewoon op recept via de huisarts verkrijgbaar, kost je zelf dus niets en heeft alleen als gereigstreerde bijwerking eventueel diarree. Al mijn galstenen zijn weg en ik voel me super. Zou je je collega de link naar mijn website willen geven? Zij/hij kan deze mogelijkheid dan met de huisarts bespreken. Een operatie kan altijd nog. http://galstenen.jouwweb.nl/

----------


## Karin63

Dank je Murielle, vandaag sprak ik hierover met m'n collega, zij kiest voor een operatie omdat ze anders misschien ieder jaar last heeft van galstenen. Maar ik zal haar de website doorsturen. 
Bedankt!  :Wink:

----------


## afra1213

Soms zeggen artsen dat galstenen sniet gevaarlijk zijn.
Aan galstenen moet je altijd wat laten doen.
Van galstenen kan je alvleesklier gaan ontsteken.

----------


## Murielle

Ja, je kan door galstenen een alvleesklierontsteking of beschadiging krijgen. Dit kan volgens mij als een steentje de weg naar de alvleesklier precies blokkeert. Hoe vaak dit bij galsteenpatiënten voorkomt, weet ik niet. 
Het artsen-advies voor galstenen is dat als je géén last hebt ze moeten blijven zitten en als je wèl last hebt de galblaas er uit moet. Er zijn veel mensen die galstenen hebben zonder het te weten, maar galstenen kan je inderdaad altijd het beste wel wat aan doen. Opties zijn m.i.: galblaas er uit, medicijnen (heb ik gedaan) en misschien ook alternatieve geneeswijzen (detox-kuur). 
Mensen die geen complicaties als alvleesklierontsteking en/of weinig last hebben, blijken de operatie vaak uit te stellen of niets te doen. De keuze tussen 'wel of niet (meteen) opereren' kan je m.i. maken als je goed geinformeerd bent over de persoonlijke risico's en de algemene slagingskansen van alle mogelijke behandelingsmethodes. Succes!

----------


## afra1213

Bij mijn buurman van 55 jaar is deze leiding naar de alvleesklier geblokkeerd door gal stenen gaan ontsteken en uiteindelijk is hij aan deze ontstekking en complicaties overleden.
Volgens de artsen was er in eerste instantie geen risico. 
maar dit is uiteindelijk wel zijn dood geworden

----------


## Flogiston

Dit is altijd een afweging van de risico's van niet ingrijpen (soms overlijdt een patiënt) tegenover de risico's van wel ingrijpen (soms overlijdt een patiënt).

Bij die afweging wordt wel eens een keuze gemaakt die, achteraf gezien, verkeerd was.

Moet je dan altijd maar de andere keuze maken? Nee, want ook daaraan zitten risico's. Dat is nu eenmaal zo bij alle afwegingen.

----------


## afra1213

Alleen doet het wel erg zeer omdat het mijn buurman was en niet zomaar een patient.

----------


## Flogiston

Ja, dat is altijd extra sneu - als nu precies bij iemand die jij goed kent, de beslissing toevallig net verkeerd uitvalt, dan doet dat pijn.

Maar zoals ik schreef, is dit nu eenmaal inherent aan alle beslissingen waarbij 100% zekerheid onmogelijk is. Je neemt een zo goed mogelijke beslissing op grond van de informatie die je op dat moment hebt. Die informatie is niet 100%, dus heb je nu eenmaal het risico dat je toch de verkeerde beslissing neemt, hoe goed je ook je best doet - _it's a fact of life_.

----------


## christel1

Ik heb mijn galblaas laten verwijderen omdat ik ook galstenen had en de pijn niet meer draagbaar was na elke maaltijd. Het waren echt al galstenen en geen gruis meer. De ingreep op zich is een fluitje van een cent, ik dacht dat ik er 4 kleine sneetjes aan overgehouden heb in mijn buik en de dag erna mocht ik al terug naar huis gaan. Als er zich steentjes in het galkanaal vestigen dan is het ook beter dat niet enkel de galblaas maar ook het galkanaal wordt verwijderd. 
Bij elke operatie zijn er risico's en de kans dat er iemand overlijdt ja dat is dan misschien pech gehad. Maar bij een acute galblaasontsteking kan je soms niets anders dan je gal laten verwijderen en ik had zoveel pijn na elke maaltijd dat er echt geen andere optie bestond dan mijn gal te laten verwijderen. Ik heb nergens nog last van behalve heel vettig voedsel daar kan ik niet tegen en ook heel veel tegelijk eten dat kan ik niet meer want dan moet ik overgeven......

----------

